# 66 gto brake block



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Anybody know what the threads are on the brake pipe unions that fix into the brass distribution block? I know the pipes are 1/4 and 3/16 but are threads unf / unc / whitworth? Thanks.... in advance.


----------

